# Tác dụng của nước ép lựu đối với sức khỏe tình dục



## nusy (11/11/18)

Quả lựu và nước ép lựu từ lâu đã được biết đến là rất có lợi cho sức khỏe nói chung và sức khỏe tình dục nói riêng.

*Tăng cường ham muốn tình dục nhờ nước ép lựu*
Theo các nhà nghiên cứu từ ĐH Queen Margaret từ Edinburgh, nước ép lựu có thể có tác dụng như một chất kích dục tự nhiên và tăng cường ham muốn tình dục ở cả hai giới.

_

_
_Nước ép lựu được ví như "thần dược" giúp nâng cao sức khỏe tình dục (Ảnh minh họa)_​
Nó không chỉ cải thiện các đặc tính tình dục thứ phát ở nam giới mà còn tăng cường nhu cầu tình dục. Nghiên cứu chỉ ra rằng nam giới cũng như nữ giới uống một cốc nước ép lựu mỗi ngày trong ít nhất 15 ngày cho thấy tăng vọt hormone testosterone, vốn được cho là tăng cường ham muốn tình dục.

*Giúp đối phó với rối loạn cương dương*
Một nghiên cứu đăng trên tờ Internal Journal of Impotence Research năm 2007 chỉ ra rằng nước ép lựu giúp khắc phục tình trạng bất lực ở nam giới. Nghiên cứu được thực hiện trên 42 nam giới bị rối loạn cương dương, những người này đã uống nước ép lựu trong vòng 4 tuần và đã cải thiện “chuyện ấy”. Điều này là vì, nước ép lựu chứa nhiều nitrat, không chỉ cải thiện lưu thông máu tới cơ quan sinh dục mà còn làm giảm stress oxy hóa, có thể dẫn tới ED.

*Cải thiện chất lượng tinh trùng*
Một nghiên cứu năm 2008 được đăng trên tờ Journal Clinical Nutrition chỉ ra rằng uống một cốc nước ép lựu mỗi buổi sáng không chỉ cải thiện chất lượng tinh trùng mà còn cải thiện ham muốn tình dục. Kết quả nghiên cứu cho thấy nó cũng làm tăng độ tập trung và độ di động của tinh trùng cùng với cải thiện mật độ tế bào sinh tinh và độ dày lớp mầm, giúp hỗ trợ sinh sản tinh trùng. Ngoài ra, nó cũng làm giảm số lượng tinh trùng bất thường so với những người không uống nước ép lựu.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

